# Interesting



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

For anyone looking for a plumbed in solution. I reckon this will go for less than a heavenly or cherub would although massively more expensive brand new. Would go for it myself but plumbing in isn't practical for me currently. When we get a new kitchen I'll make provision for a plumbed in machine

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fracino-1-group-coffee-espresso-machine-/281055724753?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item41703a04d1


----------

